# Need one to go offshore 20-30 miles tomorrow



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

All you'll need is a license and to split cost of fuel and bait. Freeport.
PM me.
Mike


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Beuller?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

full


----------

